# Jackson, our Sweet Golden has Crossed the Bridge



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry about your loss of Jackson, he was beautiful. I can tell from your words he was a character and a very special boy. These memories will always be with you, hold them close to your heart in the days to come when you need them most. 

Take the time you need to grieve and for your heart to heal. It's a long hard journey, I've been on it too many times. 

There's a lot of us here that have lost a Golden or two, we know what you're going through and will be here whenever you need us. 

Be kind to yourself. 

Godspeed Jackson


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Jackson sounds like quite a boy. (Why do we all like the rascals?) I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I am sorry that such a sad thing as the loss of your much loved (and very mischievous) Jackson brings you to the forum. No matter what their age the loss of our special dogs fill us with pain. They are more than just dogs-- they are beloved family members. I am so sorry for your loss of Jackson. He sounds like a special boy and it is clear from your post that he was very, very loved.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of you're sweet Jackson. May your memories bring you some comfort.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson*

I am so sorry about Jackson. I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7204442
I am sure my Smooch and Snobear are watching over him.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the loss of Jackson. He sounds like quite a lovable character.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Looking into that face you can almost see his mind working "What can I get into next?". He was such a handsome boy. And it is a good thing he got you for a family becaue so many would not let over ride his antics, nor his vet bills. He reminds me a lot of my Irish Setter Sir Lancelots Irish Pride, Boots being his every day name. Boots once got into a box of Brillo pads and ate several. He actually ate TWO of my pincushions with pins and needles in them.


He ate the ripe tomatoes, the green peppers an the yellow squash off the vines in my garden. One Christmas he ate a 1 lb box of Whiteman Sampler, and an 8 ounce box of Thin Mints and half a box of Life savors. Luckily he left MY pralines alone. My mom, widowed at 57, often came to eat supper with us after work. She would open her purse and get her cigarettes out--and he would get in her open purse and get her pack of double mint gum and eat the entire thing, paper and all. He was not destruction as to tiems, exctpt once he chewed on the back of my mom's most expensive heels that she had worn to work that day. They were ruined. But when we love our dogs like I loved Boots, you loved Jackson, that love sort of pushes those things to the back of our mind and after their deaths (I lost Boots in '97 to bone cancer at age 12 1/2) they will be laughed it. Oh, his trips to ER was after getting bones, especially pork chop bones out of the trash when our boys made the error of putting them there, and when he managed to find a couple of pieces of popcorn. For some reasonit gave him awful stomach ache. Always at night while we wre watching late t""""""""""""""TV, trip to the ER there in Austin..


I am so sorry for you loss an it is easy to see that the impression he made on your mind and hearts is so great you want another golden. it will not replace him, no dog can ever replace another. But they certainly fill a hole in the herart and loves abounds soon.


----------

